
The Data That Turned the World Upside Down - mmc
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-data-cambridge-analytica-brexit-trump
======
lithos
In which you prove that your social engineering product works by supporting
what was supposed to be the two largest long shots in recent history (Brexit,
and Trump).

Also love how the title doesn't use those two swear words to get 'anger
views/network effects'. Though let's be honest there wasn't going to be much
else it was going to talk about.

Also IMO it's a high effort article. Actual research and reporting went into
this.

This is why companies are obsessed with all data. Even small things like
windows 10 asking you to up/down vote pictures on the login screen.

